# 1 free betta drawing



## Mahsfish (Feb 21, 2013)

I'm in need of some practice so I will draw 1 free betta for someone.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

you can practice on indigo if you wantyou can pick from my album Indigo or use this photo.


----------

